# Found...female Beagle



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

25 Mile Rd and Gratiot area Sunday, Feb.1 for info call 586 222 7822.


----------



## SingleShooter (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Don, its Justin. I didnt know that you were on this site, give me a call tomorrow if you find anything out. Any good hunting out there today???


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

SingleShooter said:


> Hey Don, its Justin. I didnt know that you were on this site, give me a call tomorrow if you find anything out. Any good hunting out there today???


 
Don? You told Joel, Andy and I your name was Dennis! :lol:


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Firemedic said:


> Don? You told Joel, Andy and I your name was Dennis! :lol:


I'm in disguise:coolgleam, don't tell anyone! Don is the name of the young man who found the dog and he is a friend of the family. He asked me if I wanted her but I suggested we go this route instead, posting his phone number so potential callers can talk to the source. Hes' taking her in today to check for a chip so hopefully he can connect with the owner.


----------

